# Wire Release on Lutron Q-603 Dimmer



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

You should post this in The DIY forum, but those screws are not holding the wires when you stab the wires in the back.
If you have a very small screwdriver you can push it into the hole next to the wire you are trying to release.
Or you can pull on the wire(hard) while twisting the switch back and forth.

Note that there is no easy way and you will get shocked or cause something to explode if doing this with the power on.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

